# Goldtips press announcement about nocks "Please read"



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

We at Gold Tip are aware of issues with our nocks. While the overall reported rate of failure is less than one in a thousand, any level of failure is not acceptable to Gold Tip. We have identified the root cause of the failures as a material issue. As a result, we have initiated a change in material specifications with our nock suppliers. If you have experienced any Gold Tip nock breakage or have any doubts about your existing nocks for any reason please return those nocks for immediate replacement. We will pay for all shipping and replacement of your nocks at no charge. For more information, please contact us by email at [email protected] or by phone at 801-229-1666, or 800-551-0541 between 7:30 am and 4:30 pm MT.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

One in a thousand my butt.... I had a whole dozen that were bad.... tried to get replacements and still havent seen anything, months later!

Only nocks I use now are Bohning....

B~


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Brad HT said:


> One in a thousand my butt.... I had a whole dozen that were bad.... tried to get replacements and still havent seen anything, months later!
> 
> Only nocks I use now are Bohning....
> 
> B~


The reported failure rate IS 1 in a 100 but that doesnt mean 1 out of any given 1000 will be bad. The material issue has been very difficult to nail down. many 1000's would be just fine then large "Bathces" would be bad. If you got a dz from a bad batch all 12 would be bad but some people get 100 packs without issue. Its been a long proccess but Gold Tip is moving very aggressively and proactively to take care of the issue. PLEASE contact Gold tip at [email protected] or by phone at 801-229-1666, or 800-551-0541 between 7:30 am and 4:30 pm MT. It WILL be taken care of!!!

Who did you speak with Months ago about your issue? Please PM me any pertinent information. Thank you


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

I use the gold tip Pro 22 arrows and love them. but would not shoot the Gold tip nocks if they were given to me.
I would not normally bring this up on a public forum. But, I had around with Tim Gillingham from GT, sent the broken nocks to him, send pictures about this issue, after a nock split as I release my bow and my bow blew up. Split the nock right down the center..It was a brand new a GT nock. Out of a package of a dozen new nocks , 6 were as brittle as hard candy.
I felt gold tip should have paid for the damages, instead, Tim sent me 4 dozen nocks that I will never use and a junky gold tip hat that I will never wear. And just wrote me off!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Problem was, I wanst the one who contacted customer service.. It was the owner at the pro shop. Fortunately he made it right by just giving me a dozen of different nocks...

B~


----------



## kirktink (Jul 15, 2011)

Scott,

was this problem something you could see once you knew you had the problem?? (I'm using the HD pin nock & have had no problem so far)

Kirk Ethridg


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Buy American when ever possible!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Brad HT said:


> One in a thousand my butt.... I had a whole dozen that were bad.... tried to get replacements and still havent seen anything, months later!
> 
> Only nocks I use now are Bohning....
> 
> B~


I have never seen Goldtip not have good customer service. Who did you contact at Goldtip when you called? Your telling us they did nothing? Pm me the dealer and who he contacted and will see what the promblem !
DB


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> I have never seen Goldtip not have good customer service. Who did you contact at Goldtip when you called? Your telling us they did nothing? Pm me the dealer and who he contacted and will see what the promblem !
> DB


I agree with Daniel Boone. The GoldTip press release says that GoldTip WILL replace those nocks at NO CHARGE, and that is exactly what they will do. They've isolated the problem and it will be resolved. Was this a "dealer" that did nothing? Was GoldTip DIRECTLY involved or not? Makes a huge difference!

I've had zero problems with nock breakage...unless I slam into them with another arrow, that is!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

People kill me in archery about getting upset when someone isn't happy with a company. DB you don't work for or own GT. 

Yes GT is doing a recall. That's great. :clap: Yes there are plenty of people out there that haven't had problems with GT nocks. But guess what there are also people that have had issues with GT nocks for a VERY long time and I'm not talking about a couple months. People have been complaining about those nocks for several years now. 

And news flash yes GT has good customer service. But guess what. Not everyone has a 100% customer service rating. Heck I have had bad service from a couple companies that are great that worked out in the end but the service sucked for one reason or another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Kade said:


> People kill me in archery about getting upset when someone isn't happy with a company. DB you don't work for or own GT.
> 
> Yes GT is doing a recall. That's great. :clap: Yes there are plenty of people out there that haven't had problems with GT nocks. But guess what there are also people that have had issues with GT nocks for a VERY long time and I'm not talking about a couple months. People have been complaining about those nocks for several years now.
> 
> ...


News flash. You got a choice! Goldtip has an excellent reputation for customer service. Who said I own or work for GT. I'm a staff member who truly stands behind good products and wont be part of a manufacture who doesn't take care of customers. You dont worry about my opinion and form your own. I was ask to post this announcement and get the word out, heaven forbid someone spend there time posting something to help archers.
DB
DB


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Good post, Dan! Yes, we were asked to post the announcement and to field questions about it. I've not had any problems with my GT pin nocks, but then again, I shoot "baby pull weight" and don't try to shoot an arrow that goes thru the sound barrier to create a sonic boom, either. I probably don't place anywhere near the stress on my nocks as someone trying to shoot 300-340+ fps, since my bow right now, shooting my heavier, more stable arrows is mustering 256 fps. Huge difference.

I know that GoldTip will do as they say they will do. People DO have a choice, however.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> News flash. You got a choice! Goldtip has an excellent reputation for customer service. Who said I own or work for GT. I'm a staff member who truly stands behind good products and wont be part of a manufacture who doesn't take care of customers. You dont worry about my opinion and form your own. I was ask to post this announcement and get the word out, heaven forbid someone spend there time posting something to help archers.
> DB
> DB


My point is that there is no reason for you to be freaking out because someone wasn't happy with their experience with the CS they received. 

I have formed my own opinion of GT and I have no problem with them or their stuff. But the guys earlier posted about the way they were treated or how they were unhappy and with the service they received and just like in every other case when someone says they aren't happy or got less then stellar service it can't be true or they are leaving something out. GT is a fine company. But the guys above didn't get A+ service and in my OWN formed opinion. It sure as hell took then long enough to do something about the nocks that people have been complaining about for god knows how long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

S Triplet said:


> I use the gold tip Pro 22 arrows and love them. but would not shoot the Gold tip nocks if they were given to me.
> I would not normally bring this up on a public forum. But, I had around with Tim Gillingham from GT, sent the broken nocks to him, send pictures about this issue, after a nock split as I release my bow and my bow blew up. Split the nock right down the center..It was a brand new a GT nock. Out of a package of a dozen new nocks , 6 were as brittle as hard candy.
> I felt gold tip should have paid for the damages, instead, Tim sent me 4 dozen nocks that I will never use and a junky gold tip hat that I will never wear. And just wrote me off!


You wanted them to fix the damages on the bow? I'm not saying it didn't happen, but no company is going to do that for you. It would be far to easy to fabricate that story, even with all the pictures you could possibly take. Anybody could go dry fire a bow and then take a picture of a broken nock and claim the nock was the issue, a company has to protect themselves. Fact of the matter is, you should be checking your nocks before they ever go in the arrow. If you give them a little stress test, they will show right away if they are going to fail.

Gold Tip is stepping up to the plate and offering to fix the situation. People in the archery world seem to get off on customer service complaints. I've had far more positive customer service experiences than I have had negative. Gold Tip has always been good to me, and Tim Gillingham especially. 

If you feel you were treated poorly and wish to take your business to another company, by all means do so. But, realize that often times the cause of "poor customer service" is the customer themselves.


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

SteveID said:


> You wanted them to fix the damages on the bow? I'm not saying it didn't happen, but no company is going to do that for you. It would be far to easy to fabricate that story, even with all the pictures you could possibly take. Anybody could go dry fire a bow and then take a picture of a broken nock and claim the nock was the issue, a company has to protect themselves. Fact of the matter is, you should be checking your nocks before they ever go in the arrow. If you give them a little stress test, they will show right away if they are going to fail.
> 
> Gold Tip is stepping up to the plate and offering to fix the situation. People in the archery world seem to get off on customer service complaints. I've had far more positive customer service experiences than I have had negative. Gold Tip has always been good to me, and Tim Gillingham especially.
> 
> If you feel you were treated poorly and wish to take your business to another company, by all means do so. But, realize that often times the cause of "poor customer service" is the customer themselves.


Here we go again, someone that dont know all the facts.. I had a gold tip staff shooter on a shooting line within two feet of me when it happened. He also knows Tim and talked to him personally. Yes, if I would have checked them before I put them in the arrows this would have never happened... I guess what you are saying is, Nock manufacturers should put a warning on the nock package.."Check nocks before you install, they may break and cause a dry fire" Yeah wright! that would be great for sales!
I have been building and shooting arrows for 32 years and I have never had a nock problem, nor have I ever dry fired a bow.... 
The company put out a faulty product that caused the dry fire and damaged a bow. They should be liable!
If a car company puts out a high dollar car and the tire company puts out a faulty tire that is on the car, the car crashes because of the tire..Who should be liable. According to you, the owner should be! Again, yeah wright!


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

S Triplet said:


> Here we go again, someone that dont know all the facts.. I had a gold tip staff shooter on a shooting line within two feet of me when it happened. He also knows Tim and talked to him personally. Yes, if I would have checked them before I put them in the arrows this would have never happened... I guess what you are saying is, Nock manufacturers should put a warning on the nock package.."Check nocks before you install, they may break and cause a dry fire" Yeah wright! that would be great for sales!
> I have been building and shooting arrows for 32 years and I have never had a nock problem, nor have I ever dry fired a bow....
> The company put out a faulty product that caused the dry fire and damaged a bow. They should be liable!
> If a car company puts out a high dollar car and the tire company puts out a faulty tire that is on the car, the car crashes because of the tire..Who should be liable. According to you, the owner should be! Again, yeah wright!


Read my post. I stated very clearly that I was not insinuating that it didn't happen. I believe very well that it did, but you will never be able to hold a company liable for that. I don't need to know all of the "facts" because in the end, there is no way of proving the actual events. You can make a case with your car/tire scenario, but that's completely different and as we all know with the Ford Explorer/Firestone situation that it was possible to pin the blame on the tires and they did. So toss that argument out the window. It cannot be determined that your bow was damaged from a faulty nock, and no company is going to cover the repairs for that; not Gold Tip, not Easton, not Carbon Express, not Victory, none of them.

I never once said that I didn't believe you actually had a nock failure that caused you to damage your bow, so don't even try to get at that. I'm simply stating that you are never going to get what you want out of ANY customer service department because of the nature of the situation. Complain about Gold Tip all you want, but realize that there isn't a company out there that would have fixed your bow.


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote: It cannot be determined that your bow was damaged from a faulty nock, and no company is going to cover the repairs for that; not Gold Tip, not Easton, not Carbon Express, not Victory, none of them.Quote

Quote:I'm simply stating that you are never going to get what you want out of ANY customer service department because of the nature of the situation. Complain about Gold Tip all you want, but realize that there isn't a company out there that would have fixed your bow.Quote

Bu!! *****, How can you say it can't be determind by a faulty nock? I shot, nock split, arrow went 15'. Bow blew up! Nock was found brittle..I have credible wittness's. I know what happened, I have the facts, and have my feelings about it... I have the wright to express what happened and how I feel about the situation. The people that chooses to read this thread has the wright to know.. I did not start this thread, but I'am going to let the people know my expirence on the subject. If you have a question, just ask!
But, please don't come on here and try and speak for every company and how they would handle it. You dont know that!
You obviously just want to debate about it. If you dont work for Gold tip, I'm not interested in any more of what you have to say!!!!!!


----------



## gunnertrip50 (May 11, 2010)

No other company has trouble with there nocks. Not carbon express not victory not Easton none of them. Fact is no other company may fix what they were responsible for breaking, but they are not having issues. Gold tip must stand up. You buy something new in the package you should trust and believe in it. Not buy twice as much and pick out a good dozen. We are talking about a fifty cent part that can be a cause for a hundred dollar problem.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

gunnertrip50 said:


> No other company has trouble with there nocks. Not carbon express not victory not Easton none of them. Fact is no other company may fix what they were responsible for breaking, but they are not having issues. Gold tip must stand up. You buy something new in the package you should trust and believe in it. Not buy twice as much and pick out a good dozen. We are talking about a fifty cent part that can be a cause for a hundred dollar problem.


No other nocks ever break. Get real! 
DB


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> No other nocks ever break. Get real!
> DB


No they don't, Not without being hit......Never seen or heard of any other nock company with this problem.
Where is the complaints on these other companys and their nocks?
Get real yourself DB!!!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

S Triplet said:


> Quote: It cannot be determined that your bow was damaged from a faulty nock, and no company is going to cover the repairs for that; not Gold Tip, not Easton, not Carbon Express, not Victory, none of them.Quote
> 
> Quote:I'm simply stating that you are never going to get what you want out of ANY customer service department because of the nature of the situation. Complain about Gold Tip all you want, but realize that there isn't a company out there that would have fixed your bow.Quote
> 
> ...


I think you need to calm down bud.
Take a closer look at what he said and try to understand it. No company will do that because of the nature of the situation, you can shoot a nock that you had cracked from shooting and it blows up. Would you expect the company to replace everything? I am not doubting that this was a new nock as you say but look at the circumstances.

And yes other nocks have broken, although not nearly as many as GT (not a jab) but it happens. 
If you don't like the nocks then the solution is quite simple really

DON'T USE THEM AND MOVE ON!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

S Triplet said:


> No they don't, Not without being hit......Never seen or heard of any other nock company with this problem.
> Where is the complaints on these other companys and their nocks?
> Get real yourself DB!!!


I have seen nocks bust in indoor archery. Could it have gotten hit or just a bad nock. But it happens. I had a Beitor cost me an indoor tournament one time. There a very high qaulity nock I might add. 
DB

Went and looked and yes there other manufactuers and threads with bad arrows and nocks fitting tight and other complaints. No Im not going to post them all here to bad mouth other companys. You can certianly do a search and see for your self, actually found very few bashing Goldtips. I know thats not what you wanted to hear but the truth.


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

There is a lot of people that shoot gold tip arrows that do not shoot there junk nocks. Staff shooters included.
DB, I love gold tip arrows, If they would give me a dozen PRO 22's , that would cover most of the cost of my bow damages.
Heck, I would probably defend their nock situation if they were to do that.
Therefore, I don't blame you for defending them.

Gold Tip nocks for sale! Trying to help recover the cost of the bow that one of them caused!
Hmmmm, wonder what I could get out of these? lol


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

x-hunta said:


> I think you need to calm down bud.
> Take a closer look at what he said and try to understand it. No company will do that because of the nature of the situation, you can shoot a nock that you had cracked from shooting and it blows up. Would you expect the company to replace everything? I am not doubting that this was a new nock as you say but look at the circumstances.
> 
> And yes other nocks have broken, although not nearly as many as GT (not a jab) but it happens.
> ...


I'm not interested in what you have to say either!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I quit using pin nocks of any brand because of pins in general. I gave them a good try, GT being one of them. I found GT to be much too brittle, & bohning to be to bulky. I went back to easton G nocks after using them in the previous 3 years. Much happier now.

No matter what company you deal with, CS will be poor at times.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

S Triplet said:


> Quote: It cannot be determined that your bow was damaged from a faulty nock, and no company is going to cover the repairs for that; not Gold Tip, not Easton, not Carbon Express, not Victory, none of them.Quote
> 
> Quote:I'm simply stating that you are never going to get what you want out of ANY customer service department because of the nature of the situation. Complain about Gold Tip all you want, but realize that there isn't a company out there that would have fixed your bow.Quote
> 
> ...





S Triplet said:


> I'm not interested in what you have to say either!!


Not here for a debate, just here to state the facts of life regarding customer service. It's obvious that you are going to go around this forum spewing your story in an attempt to get free product, and if anyone disagrees with what you are saying you will just tell them you are not interested in what they have to say. 

You are clearly not worth my time, or the time of any of the other people on here who have tried to inform you that you are not going to get what you are looking for from any company. If you want to fail to read my posts in their entirety (or maybe it's the comprehension you struggle with) and respond with a grown up answer, that is fine, but I won't be wasting my time with you anymore. Good luck in your search for free product.


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Got my nocks from GT the other day. 

Excellent CS!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

S Triplet said:


> There is a lot of people that shoot gold tip arrows that do not shoot there junk nocks. Staff shooters included.
> DB, I love gold tip arrows, If they would give me a dozen PRO 22's , that would cover most of the cost of my bow damages.
> Heck, I would probably defend their nock situation if they were to do that.
> Therefore, I don't blame you for defending them.
> ...


I challenge you to go find your current arrow manufactuer to find in there warranty where they will replace any parts on your bow from a nock failure! 
DB


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

What's to say that you didn't "Crack" the nock from having the serving too large which spreads the ears and WILL crack the nock? What's to say you didn't hit the nock with another arrow previously, thus cracking it? What's to say your d-loop wasn't too tight and resulting into undue pressure placed upon the nock? What's to say you didn't drop the arrow on the floor or hard surface and it happened to hit on the nock ears and crack them?

WAY too many variables for you to blame it directly on the nock itself...A person should be checking EVERYTHING on the arrow (especially on an all carbon arrow!!) BEFORE shooting it. Normally a GT nock that has a crack in the ear(s) will fit on the string WAY loose and it should trigger you to check it out.

Can't blame the NOCK for everything. I don't think you have a leg to stand on in this case. A broken nock can happen with ANY brand at any time.

So, if your d-loop breaks, are you going to go after BCY?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

Db, I want to apologize!
I should never have said anything about this.
Heres my story, 
My experience with the nock breakage and my bow damage happened over a year and a half ago.
No one will convince me that the damage was not caused by the faulty nock. 6 out of 12 of those NEW nocks were found brittle, the ears would break off and also broke at the shaft just by pushing them sideways with no effort at all.
I was and at times still am bothered by the way it was handle by gold tip.
Please understand this, I really don't want nothing from Gold tip, I can afford and will buy my own. And yes, it will probably be gold tip arrows! ( not their nocks)
It would have been nice to recieve something besides replacement nocks and a hat for the damages. But, oh well!
Okay, enough of that!

The rest of the story, when you posted all those threads about "gold tip press announcement about their nocks" I was fueled because they finally admitted a problem which is something Tim would not do at the time.
Anyways I have calm down and I'm sorry!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

S Triplet said:


> Db, I want to apologize!
> I should never have said anything about this.
> Heres my story,
> My experience with the nock breakage and my bow damage happened over a year and a half ago.
> ...



I will never fault any manfactuer for trying to correct something in open forum. I was just ask to post the message. 
DB


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

I understand, I'm sorry!


----------

